# Which Shrimp is this Shrimp?



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Found this dude in some wild caught shrimp I bought from Fiesta.

Is it a small tiger shrimp?


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Looks like a rock shrimp.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Mini-bacon wrapped shrimp ???......


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

Rock Shrimp. They taste more like lobster than shrimp. They cook a lot faster too.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

It was going to be bait for tomorrow.

Instead, I'm going to eat it. Tastes like lobster I hear.

Okay then. What's the best way to prepare a single rock shrimp?


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

had2reg said:


> It was going to be bait for tomorrow.
> 
> Instead, I'm going to eat it. Tastes like lobster I hear.
> 
> Okay then. What's the best way to prepare a single rock shrimp?


For a single rock shrimp I would poach it in a small pan with water, white wine, lemon, and your favorite herbs skin on. DO NOT OVER COOK IT. Literally maybe 45 seconds each side on high temp.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Rock skrimp. They'll eat but tough to prep the shell.


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ugly shrimp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Sauteed the single rock shrimp in some olive oil, butter, Zatarain's, Old Bay, dill and some chives over medium high heat for about a minute per side.

Hard nut to crack. The meat tasted sweet. Reminded me of eating a lobster and shrimp flavored crawfish.

Need more than a single rock shrimp to make a meal.


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lol, I'm sorry I can't help but laugh. The thought of one little shrimp on a plate when you're starving has me rolling inside.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlacour (Jun 18, 2016)

Cook some rice lol


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Jlacour said:


> Cook some rice lol


Lmfao


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

Jlacour said:


> Cook some rice lol


Gotta love problem solvers


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

TexasBoy79 said:


> Lol, I'm sorry I can't help but laugh. The thought of one little shrimp on a plate when you're starving has me rolling inside.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yep, funny pic....


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

5 star thread!


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey they'd charge 30 bucks for that in one of those fancy restaurants.lol


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Shoulda cooked the rest of your bait!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Jlacour said:


> Cook some rice lol


12 grains of rice would be perfect.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Your choice of fare is excellent. Your plating sux, however....:dance:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Should've ordered a large pepperoni from Dominies for your appetizer.


----------

